# Color issues with Epson 1430 and Cobra ink



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

I have an Epson 1430 and I'm using Cobra ink refillable cartridges for sublimation. I feel like I'm constantly having issues with colors coming out right. I had them right for a little while but now the colors are coming out wrong again. And I'm talking about after the substrate has been heat pressed. I know the colors aren't true on the sublimation paper. My greys are coming out blue, red is coming out closer to an orange. I am using the color profiles from Cobra. I have tried each of the color profiles, and colors are still not right. I contacted Cobra and all Richard said was that I have a setting wrong. Well, I obviously don't know what's wrong otherwise I wouldn't be asking. So can anyone help me?? I have attached 2 pictures of my recent items. The fork is supposed to be grey and the Pirates title should be grey, but both are blue.


----------



## hawaiianphatboy (Apr 28, 2008)

I to have had issues using the same set up as you. Sometimes the problem is that your monitor is not calibrated for your printer. This would cause the picture on your monitor so look different from what your printer is seeing when it prints. I have not calibrated my monitor to my printer so i wouldnt be able to help you there, but there are quite a few links to set that up. What i have done is print and press the design on a sample material and then adjust the color from there. I had an orange rich design that i had to do, and i had to make the color look almost red on my computer to have it print out a rich orange color on the press. I am not a pro at sublimation, but I have had a lot of issues as well, and this is one way that I have solved my issue. Good luck and Aloha


----------



## Dtag1971 (Oct 2, 2011)

Have some issues also .... Let me know what you come up with. I use the epson wf 2540 colors are decent. Also have a epson wf 3640 anything blue in the design turns purple when subbed..... so damned frustrating. Spent hours on it. Still the same problem!!!


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

KTmomma said:


> I have an Epson 1430 and I'm using Cobra ink refillable cartridges for sublimation. I feel like I'm constantly having issues with colors coming out right. I had them right for a little while but now the colors are coming out wrong again. And I'm talking about after the substrate has been heat pressed. I know the colors aren't true on the sublimation paper. My greys are coming out blue, red is coming out closer to an orange. I am using the color profiles from Cobra. I have tried each of the color profiles, and colors are still not right. I contacted Cobra and all Richard said was that I have a setting wrong. Well, I obviously don't know what's wrong otherwise I wouldn't be asking. So can anyone help me?? I have attached 2 pictures of my recent items. The fork is supposed to be grey and the Pirates title should be grey, but both are blue.
> View attachment 240289
> 
> 
> View attachment 240297



Sorry your having difficulty, sublimation is a science and getting the settings right can sometimes be frustrating. Having said that, instead of shooting shotgun many suggestions for you to trial and error let's start with you telling us the exact print and profile settings you used with each print along with the substrate specs.....I use the 1430 as well.


----------



## KTmomma (May 27, 2017)

Viper Graphics said:


> Sorry your having difficulty, sublimation is a science and getting the settings right can sometimes be frustrating. Having said that, instead of shooting shotgun many suggestions for you to trial and error let's start with you telling us the exact print and profile settings you used with each print along with the substrate specs.....I use the 1430 as well.


Hi! I have the color profiles installed from Cobra Ink which are
C1430_Poly_EM_PQ_CS6
C1430_Poly_PPM_PQ_CS6
C1430_Al_PP_PQ_CS6

I am printing from Photoshop Elements 15. I think I had the colors right before but I was using Photoshop Elements 7. And now that I upgraded to 15, I can't seem to get them right. It seems I'm mostly having trouble with grays and black. I have the Color Management set for Photoshop to manage the color. I have the Quality set to Photo, Paper Type as Photo Paper Glossy, and I have ICM off. Richard from Cobra Ink has these settings in the video for the profile set up.


----------



## Techamongous (Aug 18, 2014)

I have the same setup. I always print with the aluminum profile. I have never had a color issue. I have had the same 1430 and Cobra inks for 3 years. Printed over 10,000 pages of 13x19 with only minor printer issues.

However, I used to get great support from Cobra, lately the support has gone way down hill. It seems Richard doesn't care anymore? Perhaps he's calling it quits soon? 

I wanted to use cobra when I stepped up to a large format machine and they were zero help. I found a new company that makes their own dyes in house and offers great support


----------



## tjk (Aug 31, 2017)

Techamongous said:


> I have the same setup. I always print with the aluminum profile. I have never had a color issue. I have had the same 1430 and Cobra inks for 3 years. Printed over 10,000 pages of 13x19 with only minor printer issues.
> 
> However, I used to get great support from Cobra, lately the support has gone way down hill. It seems Richard doesn't care anymore? Perhaps he's calling it quits soon?
> 
> I wanted to use cobra when I stepped up to a large format machine and they were zero help. I found a new company that makes their own dyes in house and offers great support


Can you share the name of the new company you are now using?


----------



## Scassidy77 (Sep 21, 2017)

Yes I know what you mean. I called Richard 3 different times over the last month to ask for help. He never answered but I left him a message. He never returned any of my calls. I'm upset that I spent so much money on thier setup and am now left with an ink system that doesn't work and no way to get any tech support from cobra. I guess I'll have to take my business elsewhere. I've done a good bit of research about the color issues that I'm having and other people are having, and it sounds like the problem is that cobra inks are just poor quality inks and they don't match the original OEM colors very well. So then we are just trying to make cobra ink colors print the same color as the OEM inks colors would in our printers, and that is just a losing battle. Better quality inks are closer to the original OEM colors. Then no color profile program is needed. The color profiles that cobra sent me doesn't make any difference at all if I use it or not, it's the same print color. No change.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Scassidy77 said:


> Yes I know what you mean. I called Richard 3 different times over the last month to ask for help. He never answered but I left him a message. He never returned any of my calls. I'm upset that I spent so much money on thier setup and am now left with an ink system that doesn't work and no way to get any tech support from cobra. I guess I'll have to take my business elsewhere. I've done a good bit of research about the color issues that I'm having and other people are having, and it sounds like the problem is that cobra inks are just poor quality inks and they don't match the original OEM colors very well. So then we are just trying to make cobra ink colors print the same color as the OEM inks colors would in our printers, and that is just a losing battle. Better quality inks are closer to the original OEM colors. Then no color profile program is needed. The color profiles that cobra sent me doesn't make any difference at all if I use it or not, it's the same print color. No change.


If the print doesn't change with the color profile then it may be something in your settings. You may have color management turned on on your printer. You want Photoshop or whatever your using to manage the color.


----------

